
Corporate IT is entering the multi-cloud - jimnotgym
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/03/14/how-corporate-it-is-entering-the-multi-cloud
======
jimnotgym
> With a similar goal in mind, last July IBM acquired Red Hat, whose software
> resembles VMware’s

I think that is a bit too much of a simplification for me

